# Connecter 2 poussettes doubles ensemble ?



## lalou (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je me suis penché récemment sur l'achat d'une poussette quadruple.
Au vu du prix ça m'a un peu freiné
J'aimerais savoir si éventuellement il était possible d'utiliser des connecteurs pour connecter deux poussettes double que j'ai déjà en ma possession ?
Merci de vos retours


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Je sais que cela existe pour assembler des poussettes simples entre elles et en faire une poussette double, mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce système pour assembler deux poussettes doubles entre elles.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Septembre 2022)

Et surtout est ce bien au normes de sécurité ??


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

j'avais étudié le sujet et renoncé, car il faut les 2 mêmes poussettes pour que ça fonctionne bien et je crains que la maniabilité soit compliquée.
J'ai une quadruple, et j'ai un mal fou à monter les cotes, j'ai peur que 2 poussettes jumelles soient plus lourdes qu'une quadruple.
Tu peux peut être avoir des aides de la CAF et de l'ircem pour acheter du matériel, d'un point de vu économique, ça peut valoir le coup


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

Nous on vient de demander l'aide ircem pour l'achat de trois nouveaux sièges auto ...on va voir si ça passe ou pas.


----------



## lalou (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour merci de votre retour . Je ne savais pas pour l'ircem comment procédé ton? MERCI


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

Il faut aller sur le site de l'ircem et se connecter avec son compte puis onglet "mon action sociale" puis déposer une demande d'aide, faire le diagnostic....et là il faut faire le dossier . C'est pas compliqué


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

@lalou , 
D'après ce que j'ai lu, il faut faire la demande d'aide dans l'année qui suit le renouvellement mais l'ircem n'a pas dit cela à mon mari au tel, je ne sais donc pas si c'est vraiment un critère, donc on a tenté quand même et déposer un dossier informatique. Il est à l'étude actuellement par l'ircem. Mon mari a été renouvelé en 2020. Je reviendrai sur le forum vous dire si ça a fonctionné et la somme que nous avons eu. On a demandé l'aide de 500€. On a acheté trois sièges auto pour 525€ environ avec le port....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Je vais être renouvelé dans les semaines a venir et je vais justement soliciter l aide de l ircem pour achat d un lit .
Est ce qu il vous on demander une facture ?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Septembre 2022)

Sur un site célèbre j'ai déjà vu que sa existait
Après est ce que c'est maniable
Bonne question
Sa doit pas coûté très cher pourquoi pas essayer
Par contre une postante avait parlé qu'elle avait acheté un chariot
Si elle passe par là pour nous donner son avis ce serait cool 
J'étais intéressée pour m'en acheter un


----------



## lalou (9 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses


----------



## Nounou22 (12 Septembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572  Oui il faut les factures à joindre au dossier , ce qui est bizarre c'est que dans le dossier ils ne demandent pas l'attestation d'agrément avec les dates de renouvellement....


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Alors sur internet j’ai vu un couple d’AM qui ont acheté 2 vélos électriques avec à l’avant une « charrette » où ils mettent les 4 enfants avec leur casque

Ça fait déjà un bout de temps qu’ils les ont et ont payé 2.400€ le vélo.

Il y a aussi l’aide de l’ETAT en + de l’IRCEM

Et malgré tout

⚠️ ATTENTION AU DOS
pour la poussette quadruple

La SANTÉ HYPER IMPORTANT 🏨


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Sinon 2 enfants qui marchent avec poussette double et éventuellement une marche en + si coup de fatigue

Les personnes que je connais avec une « simple » triple ou même QUE DOUBLE ont arrêté le métier (dos ou épaule)

Ce serait hyper dommage de se bousiller sa santé


----------



## Elo95 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi je le suis racheter 2 poussette doubles bébé confort et des connecteurs j en suis contente alors oui cets légèrement plus large qu’une quadruple mais les petits peuvent être allongés sur les 4places et cela ne m’a coûter que 350€ et en plus j ai fait la demande d aide à l’irczm qui a été accepté hier et me rembourse 300€ !!!!par contre demande faire le 5/10 réponse hier ils s’ont du retard car bcp de demandes


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Novembre 2022)

300 euros de la part de l ircem c est super , il vous reste que 50 euros a charge c est raisonnable
Un petit mois et demi sa reste un délai raisonnable pour recevoir l aide quelques fois c est beaucoup plus long


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, comment vous faites pour les balades si vous n'avez pas de poussette double/triple/quadruple ? Vous n'avez que des petits marcheurs, c'est ça ? Il y a des moteurs électriques aussi à installer sur les poussettes pour celles qui le souhaitent, il n'y a visiblement plus l'impression de pousser.


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Perso je craindrais pour la sécurité que ça ne soit pas si fiable que ça.
Perso je n'ai jamais plus de 2 bébés qui ne marchent pas en même temps donc la poussette double suffit, les autres marchent et c'est une excellente habitude à leur donner.


----------



## incognito (17 Novembre 2022)

poussette quadruple avec moteur rajouté, beaucoup de mes collègues proches en ont, le prix est certes élevé mais elles protègent leur dos, leurs épaules

perso je n'aie qu'une simple, à partir du moment où les enfants marchent, ils marchent, la poussette est pour le non marcheur


----------

